# New leather seats.



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I pick up my new car in two weeks and it's the first one that has a full leather trim. I've been reading non stop on what I should use and what I shouldn't to just clean it and keep it looking new but I'm more confused then ever!!! What should I do??? And what should I use please. 
If it makes any difference in a scirocco with the Vienna leather.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

You need a protection product like Dr Leather Dye Block or the equivalent from LTT. Modern leathers do not need conditioning - it's counter productive, sitting on the surface attracting dirt.

Happy Detailing:thumb::wave:


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Summit Detailing said:


> You need a protection product like Dr Leather Dye Block or the equivalent from LTT. Modern leathers do not need conditioning - it's counter productive, sitting on the surface attracting dirt.
> 
> Happy Detailing:thumb::wave:


Ok so I just know should I clean the leather first and then apply the block? Do this every 6months?


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

If the leather is new just protect it straight away with LTT LeatherGuard.
Then maintain on a regular basis with Auto Maintain which will keep the surface free from dirt and will 'top up' the protector. This is a quick spray and wipe product (only takes 5 minutes) 
Deep clean once a year and reapply the protector.
Simple steps to keep your leather in good condition 
Hope this helps
Judyb


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

judyb said:


> If the leather is new just protect it straight away with LTT LeatherGuard.
> Then maintain on a regular basis with Auto Maintain which will keep the surface free from dirt and will 'top up' the protector. This is a quick spray and wipe product (only takes 5 minutes)
> Deep clean once a year and reapply the protector.
> Simple steps to keep your leather in good condition
> ...


Thank you. Will have a little read up on it.


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

Our DyeBlock sales are seriously increasing on the back of reliable performance. Here are our testing results from the product. And it is suited to any colour leather.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=366592

I think Envy Valeting are doing a special at present on our products with 20% off as well!!!

Thanks,

Dr Leather


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Dr Leather said:


> Our DyeBlock sales are seriously increasing on the back of reliable performance. Here are our testing results from the product. And it is suited to any colour leather.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=366592
> 
> ...


So Dr Leather...... Do I need a cleaner then the dye block? So cleaning regularly and every six months dye block? Do I need the wipes? Help me out I'm so confused lol :wall:


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

LeatherGuard is suitable for any colour leather - obviously it has an added bonus on pale colours as it helps prevent dye transfer which you don't see on darker leather.
No need to be confused
Protect
Maintain
Deep clean
Re protect 

We have up to 20% off all our trade products with code ABH15 until 4th September


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

judyb said:


> LeatherGuard is suitable for any colour leather - obviously it has an added bonus on pale colours as it helps prevent dye transfer which you don't see on darker leather.


It will be used on black Vienna leather if that makes a difference?


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

It will be great for your leather - works on all colours. Helps prevent wear and tear and makes cleaning much easier.
Also helps against UV damage 
Cheers
Judyb


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I've got a 2.5year old RangeRover sport with black leather,,what is best to keep it looking good & protecting it.

Andy.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Deep clean with Auto Foam
Protect with LeatherGuard
Maintain with Auto Maintain
Best way to keep your leather clean and n great condition.


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

shy-talk said:


> I've got a 2.5year old RangeRover sport with black leather,,what is best to keep it looking good & protecting it.
> 
> Andy.


Dude. I'd rather you pm them I'm trying to work out what's best for mine without someone else hijacking my thread.


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

WAZ92 said:


> So Dr Leather...... Do I need a cleaner then the dye block? So cleaning regularly and every six months dye block? Do I need the wipes? Help me out I'm so confused lol :wall:


Sorry for my late reply. The DyeBlock is a treatment to be applied every six months or so. And the leather to be cleaned with our wipes or our liquid during those 6 months. But with the DyeBlock the ease of cleaning is improved and less cleaning required.

Cheers

Dr Leather


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

judyb said:


> Also helps against UV damage
> Cheers
> Judyb


Any proof of this, lab tests, etc??? Modern leathers do not suffer from UV degradation seeing as they are tested specifically for this attribute.


----------



## Audi m8 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi,

just to throw this one into the pot.

http://www.carpro.uk.com/cquartz-leather-vinyl-coat-50ml/

The write up and spec look impressive. Apply and simply maintain by a wipe with a damp MF cloth. Done!

This is what I'm thinking about for my new car which I pick up in a couple of weeks.

I'm not a seller, so you know I'm being unbiased here.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

"Modern leathers do not suffer from UV degradation seeing as they are tested specifically for this attribute"

Interesting, care to expand on this?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Dodo Juice leather kit gets my vote - better than or on par with the so called "best" on here. The talking point is price - its not as expensive as the others


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm sure the dodo leather cleaner and protector won some awards in auto express. 

Gonz.


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

AG Leather Cleaner & Leather Balm works a treat for me


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

TOGWT said:


> "Modern leathers do not suffer from UV degradation seeing as they are tested specifically for this attribute"
> 
> Interesting, care to expand on this?


Nowadays very stringent UV, NIR and lightfastness related tests are completed under specific conditions whilst the leathers are in development and subsequently for quality assurance purposes. Gone are the days of colour fade with new pigments, aliphatic resins, etc......:thumb:


----------



## gabrielleitao (Jun 1, 2015)

I recently bought a nasiol product (you can google it) and it's for car fabric. it protects the fabric ! it's amazing, I really recommend you to use it. (and it's not expensive!)


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Amazed it hasn't been thrown into the ring yet but Gtechniq L1

I was in the same boat OP when my new A1 arrived 4 months ago being my first car with full leather. Same as you after a lot of reading I decided to go for L1.

Brilliant product, easy to use, apply and buff and has left the leather natural looking and protected.


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Definitely L1 for me too. I've been using it for a while now. For the price I don't think it can be beaten


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Jonny_R said:


> Amazed it hasn't been thrown into the ring yet but Gtechniq L1
> 
> I was in the same boat OP when my new A1 arrived 4 months ago being my first car with full leather. Same as you after a lot of reading I decided to go for L1.
> 
> Brilliant product, easy to use, apply and buff and has left the leather natural looking and protected.


This sounds like what I'm after actually. I think I will try this out. Thank you.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

WAZ92 said:


> This sounds like what I'm after actually. I think I will try this out. Thank you.


with it being new leather I didn't even wipe it over, just went straight to application using a foam pad.

Have since re applied and just wiped it over with diluted AF Verso APC and then left to dry before applying L1. Can be layered after 12 hours I think it is too (Might be 24 hours, but says on bottle)


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Application details in here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=212121

Also a video how to on Gtech website

http://gtechniq.com/how-to-videos/

http://gtechniq.com/products/auto/perfect/exterior/paint/l1-leather-guard


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Jonny_R said:


> Application details in here:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=212121
> 
> ...


Jonny your a star. Just actually on the website looking at that video. Will order some I'm just amazed it's so cheap!! I've ordered the Dr leather cleaning wipes and fluid and I can protect it with the L1. 
Thank again for your help. :thumb:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

WAZ92 said:


> Jonny your a star. Just actually on the website looking at that video. Will order some I'm just amazed it's so cheap!! I've ordered the Dr leather cleaning wipes and fluid and I can protect it with the L1.
> Thank again for your help. :thumb:


No worries buddy, its what were all here for


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

I would go for the new AB L1 if the place you are buying from sells it yet. Costs a little more but had anti bacterial properties in it. I will be buying some when I run out of the normal L1


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

There are many different anti-microbial kill technologies. Be careful you don;t have the leaching type otherwise they can cause sensitivity. The technologies are very complex. We supply three different types in to other industries. we never saw the need for it in automotive before really.


----------

